# Field dressing and Aging of Game Meat-Especially birds



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Does anyone do anything special for aging birds? People recommend hanging a deer to let the enzymes breakdown and tenderize the meat, so was wondering if someone had experience with grouse, woodcock, pheasant etc.

Also, what about field dressing? We hunted one year when it was especially hot and we would clean the birds after every plot we hunted and put the meat in the cooler.

We did get some woodcock and grouse and the woodcock was the best I ever ate. After I got it home I refrigerated it for a few days and then pan fried and it was super.

And if you plan on freezing your game, do you age it first in the refridgerator or in the garage where it is cooler. I am told, once you freeze the meat, all the aging process will stop since freezing kills the enzymes.

Thanks!


----------



## deermedic (Feb 13, 2008)

Very good question. I have often asked myself this as well. In alot of oldtime hunting pic's you would often see birds hanging on a porch or something like that. I will be watching what people say Thanks....Mike


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

You and me both!


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Chasin tales again. I don't think aging deer is a very good idea.

For grouse, I've tried aging three days dressed and not (this was common once for pheasants). Aging a day. Breasting and cooling as soon as possible. The later was the best in my opinion. When it's warm out, it's your only option really.

But try them and anything else you can think of. See what appeals to you.

Good luck with your pup and your hunting!


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Good article at http://www.thatquailplace.com/articles/index.php?id=4 to get you started.Good Luck


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Ezcaller,

Thanks for the link, good read and provides some practical experience!


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

i never worried about it ive shot birds in the am left them in vest all day cleaned them at night, no problems even in the early warm season.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Mickey Finn said:


> Chasin tales again. I don't think aging deer is a very good idea.
> 
> For grouse, I've tried aging three days dressed and not (this was common once for pheasants). Aging a day. Breasting and cooling as soon as possible. The later was the best in my opinion. When it's warm out, it's your only option really.
> 
> ...


Aging deer in the correct conditions is a great idea. I have never aged birds other than turkeys if I have the correct conditions outside.

The meat you get from a properly aged whitetail is much better than one that you just kill and cut up. Proper feild dressing is a must.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

sixft4par said:


> Aging deer in the correct conditions is a great idea. I have never aged birds other than turkeys if I have the correct conditions outside.
> 
> The meat you get from a properly aged whitetail is much better than one that you just kill and cut up. Proper feild dressing is a must.


Not to side track this thread. But, I don't agree. Venison is a fine grained meat and doesn't require aging prior to butchering as Beef or say an Elk would. It ages fine in the freezer as the saying goes.

Were on the same side with proper handling.

ATB


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Mickey Finn said:


> Not to side track this thread. But, I don't agree. Venison is a fine grained meat and doesn't require aging prior to butchering as Beef or say an Elk would. It ages fine in the freezer as the saying goes.
> 
> Were on the same side with proper handling.
> 
> ATB


Unless I'ce been told wrong by others, aging stops once meat freezes because bacterica no longer grow. And yes, aging venison does work. Been doing it for 15 years. I prefer to age my meat until about the 21-28 mark. Mold will break down muscle tissue and make it more tender. If you've ever peeled a outside tenderloin off a deer thats been aged, you know what I mean.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

ChuckinDuck,

Freezing definitely kills the enzymes. And everyone I knows hangs their deer if the weather is reasonably cool.

I have also seen aging refrigerators at high end restaurants where there beef is on display.

I just want to enjoy the benefits without the high end prices! :lol:

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

chuckinduck said:


> Unless I'ce been told wrong by others, aging stops once meat freezes because bacterica no longer grow. And yes, aging venison does work. Been doing it for 15 years. I prefer to age my meat until about the 21-28 mark. Mold will break down muscle tissue and make it more tender. If you've ever peeled a outside tenderloin off a deer thats been aged, you know what I mean.


Chuck, the saying implies that no aging is required. As for that aging schedule of yours. All the experts agree. Your nuts.:lol:

ATB


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

aging is in the eye of the eater. 

Taste is what is important and I am an AGER if the weather is right or the fidge is empty and if not and the weather would spoil my game I process immesdiately. So Should you all .


----------



## BB Hunter (Feb 15, 2006)

When I go to South Dakota I hang all my birds in the trailor the entire week. Don't even gut them. I do this with the pheasants and sharptails, and it seems to work and be ok for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Aging works if aging is done correctly. Having seen dry aging of beef and been in more than a few coolers while dry aging was taking place I can tell you I have never seen it done with the hide on. I always say no thank you to hunters that think they're aging their deer unless I know they're doing it right.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Look up the Czech guy who used to own the "Golden Mushroom" restaurant in Southfield. He has an entire book on aging game. Eric Sharp features him every few years. Properly aged Venison is definitely the way to go. Several years ago I killed 2 does, same day, size etc. One was aged for 3 days before processing, the other 8 days. Like like low to mid 30 degrees to do this. The longer aged deer was much more tender, better flavor etc. The Czech would say hang the bird for a week in the shed with its entrails, feathers etc. I usually put my birds in the fridge for a week then clean them.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Mickey Finn said:


> Not to side track this thread. But, I don't agree. Venison is a fine grained meat and doesn't require aging prior to butchering as Beef or say an Elk would. It ages fine in the freezer as the saying goes.
> 
> Were on the same side with proper handling.
> 
> ATB


Here is a good artilce. Beef and vinison are very similar.....one is just more lean.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/other/recipes/2006/01/deer-hang-time


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Not this debate again.:yikes:


----------

